# need help! cant boot to do anything!



## jsms0905 (Sep 17, 2011)

stuck on HTC white boot up screen and cant do anything! i was originally on TWRP as a recovery but when i tried to install thunder sense or something like that and i tried wiping system partition, it wiped everything possible and when i tried flashing the ROM, it said that the zip could not be opened. i tried redownloading the rom several times but with the same result, zip could not be opened. i tried adb to flash a new boot img and to get cwm back but now im stuck. any help? is there a way to flash a system img and boot img from somewhere and still keep root? was able to flash the newest CWM through hboot but it still wont boot and i cant get to my sdcard in any way to remove the PG05IMG file to get to recovery. so i was thinking is just adb flash a new boot img along with system and whatever else i need to get the phone to boot so that i can fix everything


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Can you mount sd card from adb?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jsms0905 (Sep 17, 2011)

gammaxgoblin said:


> Can you mount sd card from adb?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


no, phone is listed as offline when i "adb devices" in terminal


----------



## Kronofile (Aug 6, 2011)

jsms0905 said:


> no, phone is listed as offline when i "adb devices" in terminal


Do you have an sd card reader you can plug into your pc?

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## jsms0905 (Sep 17, 2011)

Kronofile said:


> Do you have an sd card reader you can plug into your pc?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


i was able to have a friend come over with his sd adapter and now its all fixed. but im stuck with s-on stock


----------

